

Best place to find Enterprise Web App Co-Founder / Founding Developer? - savestaff

What is the best way to attract an entrepreneurial programmer as a co-founder / lead-engineer when most sites require compensation information to pique even passing curiosity?<p>Atlanta-based serial-startup entrepreneur with a suite of Web Apps developed based on experience with what ISN'T in the market / affordable. I have posted on Startuply / Craigslist / etc. and just launched our blog:<p>www.SaveStaff.blogspot.com<p>Architecture / Design / Marketing / Sales skill sets here as well as proven track record building innovative companies.<p>Any advice would be helpful!
======
babul
This question occurs often and the short answer to finding the talent/co-
founder you want is to go to the watering holes they frequent i.e.
conventions, events, meetups. Network, get known, know people, find a
compatible match.

Also <http://www.searchyc.com> can provide you with many of the answers you
seek if you are willing to spend the time e.g.
[http://searchyc.com/comments/where+can+I+find+good+programme...](http://searchyc.com/comments/where+can+I+find+good+programmers)
and
[http://searchyc.com/comments/finding+a+cofounder?sort=by_poi...](http://searchyc.com/comments/finding+a+cofounder?sort=by_points)

Lastly, finding a co-founder is a lot like dating and creating a serious
startup a lot like marriage. You will spend a lot of time with this person(s)
so spend time to get to know one another and ensure the fit is right.

Perhaps work on something light/fun before going full speed into a startup.

